# Number of views.



## Joker (Jan 24, 2002)

About that feature, does it mean that every time I click on it it adds another one on the counter or is it one of those things that goes by IP-adress or something like that?

Just wondering.

Tata.


----------



## Piratecat (Jan 24, 2002)

They aren't unique views. Every time you click on the thread, it increments the number of views by one.

Good question! I had to experiment to find out.


----------



## Joker (Jan 24, 2002)

Excellent.  Now, when my DM and I start posting our story hour we'll just click it a couple thousand times to make it seem the most popular story hour in existence.  Haha.

Merci und Tata.


----------



## Darkness (Jan 24, 2002)

Joker said:
			
		

> *Excellent.  Now, when my DM and I start posting our story hour we'll just click it a couple thousand times to make it seem the most popular story hour in existence.  Haha.*



You could also _rate_ it, you know.


----------



## Joker (Jan 24, 2002)

Well it doesn't exist yet, but let's just give it a pre-emptive ten out of five .  Sounds good enough, doesn't it?

Tata.


----------



## Darkness (Jan 24, 2002)

Joker said:
			
		

> *Well it doesn't exist yet, but let's just give it a pre-emptive ten out of five .  Sounds good enough, doesn't it?
> 
> Tata. *



Barely...


----------



## graydoom (Jan 25, 2002)

Just set up a little script that continually refreshes a page . Instant most-viewed thread!

Let's see who can be the first to get a thread into the ten thousands... heh.


----------

